# honda gx340 coil air gap



## oilman

anyone happen to know what correct setting is?


----------



## LowRider

forgot about this site. its a UK site but should still be the same 

http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/en/welcome.html

.4mm (+-.2mm)

or

.016in (+-.008in)


----------

